# Cheap A/V Rack



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I was searching for a cheaper alternative to building my own rack, and I found something at Walmart, believe it or not!!..It's like one of the rubbermaid shelving units, but smaller and its the perfect size for all my a/v equipment!!..Its 49" tall..22" wide..14.5" deep....It has 4 shelves total and fits my receiver,BD player,dvd/cd player and I put my projector on the top shelf!!...It was only $13!!!..I also bought some primer and flat black spray paint and it came out really well!!!..Not bad for less than $20 total investment!!..Its pretty sturdy and the shelves are solid (no holes or cross pattern)...
DSCN3394_zpsa36b637d.jpg


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Let us know how it works out. I think depending on the weight of the equipment it may be "wobbley"


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

So far, so good..I sat the receiver on the 3rd shelf and the weight down that far, makes it even more sturdy.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You're definitely not going to have a problem with air flow


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

:rofl: Definitely not!!..I can always cut down the tubes as well, but I need some height for the projector..


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

A second rack could also be combined to add two more shelves, allow for you to cut down the tubes, 
and still give you the needed height for the projector.


----------

